# My 70's KTM Eurostar and Some Interesting Pics



## West is the Best (Mar 9, 2020)

I was in Laguna Beach last weekend and walked past the  Hobie Surf Board shop. They had some vintage photos in the windows  that were kinda cool to look at. That shop has been there since the 50's.
I have been putting some miles on my revamped 70's KTM Eurostar 3 Speed. Only the frame , cranks, and  fenders are original (I have the old parts). I got new wheels with a Shimano 3 speed shifter, handle bar setup, seat post and seat to make it fit me better. It rides very smooth and fast on the bike trails and maneuvers through busy beach traffic easily.
It has a coaster brake that I not sure I really like but it does keep it simple and the handle bars free of levers. The frame is really fresh looking and has some nice detail. I think I would like to try to mount the original seat. It is not directly compatible with the seat post but i think I can make it work and be a solid fit.


----------



## West is the Best (Mar 9, 2020)

Edited


----------



## juvela (Mar 9, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for posting this update.

She is looking most fine!

For any readers who may have missed it here is the prior discussion on this wheel -

Vintage KTM 3 Speed


-----


----------

